# Role Playing: "Stranger Game"



## farside (Oct 27, 2012)

I (38) have been married to a LD relatively vanilla woman (37) for 10 years. After the birth of our second son, she became particular LD and we have been working on it a lot over the past year (including MC).

I am trying to make our sex lives a smidgen less vanilla and we are doing a weekend away. The main focus is a trip to a casino to see her favorite singer and we are making a weekend of it and staying over. For years we have talked about doing a bar pickup and we are actually doing it that weekend. i suggested it and she has agreed on the concept.

Any pointers? Its kind of my show to run. We are going to do it in the casino or casino bar. In terms of characters I am think we go in as ourselves but as if we never started dating. I am trying to do it to get her a little outside of her comfort zone (kind of cougar on the town). I read that being specific and changing cloths and appearance can help. Neither of us want to take it too far and I think we want to keep it simple. The one thing I got her is a no nicotine e-cigarette since we are going for the whole "bad girl thing (and I think smoking in the right context is kink of hot (the naughty girl thing).

Has anyone done a similar role play? Any pointers?


----------



## Anon1111 (May 29, 2013)

Havent done this myself (pretty certain my wife would never go for it) but a friend of mine who is in a similar low sex marriage did. We're all your age so maybe this is relevant to you.

My friend and his wife set up pretty much the exact same scenario as you (casino bar, etc). He had his wife act like a call girl.

Not sure if your wife would go for that, but he said they both found it really hot and they have a really crappy marriage generally.

I would think trying to stick too closely to your real identity would sort of defeat the purpose, but again, I've never personally done this.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Have a signal or sign to use to call it off.

My h and I did it. Unfortunately, while I was at the bar waiting for him to show up, I ran into a man I knew and worked with on occasion. My H showed up and I immediately tried to make it obvious by introducing him to my husband, as my husband... Kinda killed it.

But, huge kudos to my man for doing it!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

farside said:


> ....I am trying to make our sex lives a smidgen less vanilla and we are doing a weekend away. .... For years we have talked about doing a bar pickup and we are actually doing it that weekend. i suggested it and she has agreed on the concept....
> 
> ,,,, read that being specific and changing cloths and appearance can help. Neither of us want to take it too far and I think we want to keep it simple.
> 
> ...The one thing I got her is a no nicotine e-cigarette since we are going for the whole "bad girl thing (and I think smoking in the right context is kink of hot (the naughty girl thing).


My suggestions would be for you to ask your wife to buy some lingere that she normally wouldn't wear or ask her to (after you meet in the bar and buy her a drink) go comando while in the ladies room for your stranger bar meet. That should cause her to give off lots of naughty girl vibes depending on how far she wants to go.

Another suggestion would be to take a special bag of things for your hotel room to set the mood. Maybe a bottle of sparkling wine, some chocolates, bubble bath, candles......if you want romantic as opposed to dirty.

Good luck.


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

If I ever did this . . . and count me officially intrigued . . . it would be all about the hair for me. I would need/want a wig to make the person staring back at me in the mirror seem like someone completely new, someone who could adopt any personality she wanted. And her personality would probably be ****ty with a capital "S", lol. 

Just my two cents.

Hailey2009


----------



## MisterMonkey (Feb 25, 2013)

Role playing for a couple that's secure it fine. However, since this site attracts a lot of individuals who have dealt with infidelity, I'm curious if role playing causes concern to BS who are attempting recovery. Associating arousal and excitement with the thought of someone other than the BS could stir up trouble. Thoughts?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

MisterMonkey said:


> Role playing for a couple that's secure it fine. However, since this site attracts a lot of individuals who have dealt with infidelity, I'm curious if role playing causes concern to BS who are attempting recovery. Associating arousal and excitement with the thought of someone other than the BS could stir up trouble. Thoughts?



If a couple is still working through infidelity, they've got much bigger fish to fry than role playing.

However, you are right in assuming a certain level of trust and mutual security for this...or any other role play.


----------



## farside (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I received similar advice from someone I trust to much it away from real life.


----------



## FatherofTwo (Dec 6, 2014)

Hailey2009 said:


> If I ever did this . . . and count me officially intrigued . . . it would be all about the hair for me. I would need/want a wig to make the person staring back at me in the mirror seem like someone completely new, someone who could adopt any personality she wanted. And her personality would probably be ****ty with a capital "S", lol.
> 
> Just my two cents.
> 
> Hailey2009


The times my wife and I had role played this way on a few date nights she had changed her hair and demeanor as you described above. I guess it was her way of living vicariously as someone else who could or would actually " hook " up with a stranger but it was lucky me instead


----------

